# Typhus vs new nids



## b.anthracis (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey guys,

I was looking through the CSM Dex in order to fing something, which might give the new nids a headache. And I found Typhus. 



He always passes his psychic tests and is immune to perils of the warp. So shadow of the warp is no issue. With nurgles rot and Wind of Chaos, he has good psychic powers against hordes. He has a decent amount of attacks 3/4(on charge) +D6. He wounds always on 4+ which helps him against the big bugs and his weapon is a force weapon, enabling him to make instant kills. 

The only big drawback is that he is only T4/5 with no eternal warrior, so can be instakilled by S8.

In my opinion he makes a good countercharge unit against a lot of the new nids.

What do you think?

b.anthracis


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Yep, typus rocks for 'nid killing, I actually suggested him in one of the earlier anti-nid threads  The only problem is that he still has to pass a psychic test to use his force weapon (but is immune to Perils at least!), but even despite that, he'll still go one on one with just about anything the hive can throw at him.

Luckily only fex's (I think) have the strength to autokill him, so as long as you avoid taking on them, you should be right, especially with the extra wound (and FNP/2+ save against the smaller bugs). If you do take on a 'fex though, make sure that you're not caught in shadows, as then you can (with just a tiny bit of luck) kill the fex before he gets a chance to strike back.

Abbadon still also makes a great MC, with his huge strength and number of attacks (and Eternal warrior for fex's/boneswords), but I think he still gets beat out by typhus this time, if only because typhus can use Rot and WoC.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

maddermax said:


> Luckily only fex's (I think) have the strength to autokill him,


Don't forget the Swarmlord :grin:


----------



## b.anthracis (Nov 18, 2008)

Sorry madder, didn't see your post about Typhus in Katie's thread. So I am totally in line with your opinion, that Typhus is a very good choice against the new nids.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

1 word, single Zoan Lance shot targeting Typhus, str 10 Lance's can insta kill still


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Concrete Hero said:


> Don't forget the Swarmlord :grin:


Don't worry, I won't  I did happen to mention it as one of the advantages of Abbadon's Eternal Warrior that he can survive bone swords 



b.anthracis said:


> Sorry madder, didn't see your post about Typhus in Katie's thread. So I am totally in line with your opinion, that Typhus is a very good choice against the new nids.


Haha, no worries mate, it's good for a thread of it's own anyway 



KhainiteAssassin said:


> 1 word, single Zoan Lance shot targeting Typhus, str 10 Lance's can insta kill still


You've still got to hit him though, and if he's in a unit, good luck with that  Zoans still can't target individual models remember. Plus, if you're getting typhus, you should get him a raider as well. Casting Nurgles Rot with a 6" radius from the raider into units of termigants should be fun, before you go assaulting into the big stuff.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Yes, yes he is.
In addition, the Blissgiver is also now a good option, because it always cause ID no matter what, and does not require a Psychic test 
And the Rod of Torment, but less so, because it doesn't ignore armour :<


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

maddermax said:


> You've still got to hit him though, and if he's in a unit, good luck with that  Zoans still can't target individual models remember.


very true, but im just talking in general, since the squad is not as hard to blow away with maybe 1 squad of charging horms and a few templates? lol


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> very true, but im just talking in general, since the squad is not as hard to blow away with maybe 1 squad of charging horms and a few templates? lol


Every tried getting rid of Plague Marines? those guys.... well, they tend to stick around, lets leave it at that. With the warp blast option, zoans won't be cancelling out their FNP, and will only wound them on a 4, so if you catch say 4 guys in the blast (a better than average hit), you're still looking at only one wound, assuming no cover. The lance option will probably kill more PMs actually. 

MCs can take out PMs in combat very easily though, so it would be tempting to send him up in a raider with 'zerkers, unfluffy as that may be. the Ws5 I5 S5 charge with so many damn attacks should be able to clean up anything that Typhus leaves behind. ID still Farks typhus sideways, so high I attacks are probably the way to do it, especially against anything less than hive tyrant.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> 1 word, single Zoan Lance shot targeting Typhus, str 10 Lance's can insta kill still


So can Swarmlord, and Fexes. Typhus however can kill everything in the Nid Dex on his own :laugh:.


----------



## MorbidAngel (Oct 7, 2009)

Yes, Typhus is good, but there are quite a few things that you'll need to watch out for still. Remember that Warriors on foot (Now counting as nid troop type) can come with Boneswords which cause ID and if they do the lash whip combo/buy furious charge, they'll be striking before Typhus too. (Assuming they charge him). 

The Hive Tyrant comes with a Bonesword + Lash automatically, Broodlords, Trygon and some other models can buy something called 'Implant Attack', which inflicts instant death on a to wound roll of a 6. Abbaddon would be another good option though, as someone already mentioned, since he's just a beast and an eternal warrior + only costs 50 points more. 

Oh also the Swarmlord is a special character Hive Tyrant with initiative 6 and a special ability that makes *all* his attacks inflict instant death and forces you to reroll successful invul saves  so watch out for him. (Thankfully he can only footslog though and can't even take a spore/drop pod lol).


----------



## honourthymaster (Mar 23, 2009)

The best character to use against nids is Skull Taker, Rend with instant death on a 4+ yes plz. Also much cheaper than typus.


----------



## MorbidAngel (Oct 7, 2009)

Yeah I run Skulltaker in a squad of Four Bloodcrushers (all with different upgrades/no upgrade for 4th) for uber wound allocation. Let's just say i'm looking forward to punking some Tyranid Monstrous Creatures with him  . 


"What do you mean you just killed my 6 wound Trygon in one hit?!!!" ^_~


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

MorbidAngel said:


> Yeah I run Skulltaker in a squad of Four Bloodcrushers (all with different upgrades/no upgrade for 4th) for uber wound allocation. Let's just say i'm looking forward to punking some Tyranid Monstrous Creatures with him  .
> 
> 
> "What do you mean you just killed my 6 wound Trygon in one hit?!!!" ^_~


Yeah, poor everyone who doesn't have EW, the Skulltaker will take your skull, on a 4+.


----------



## MJayC50 (Oct 30, 2007)

regardless who you are, what level of the game you are playing at, what you playing against or how lucky you are, NEVER take typhus to the table - he is crazy pricey. isnt great. rubbish invuln save - worst demon weapon (admittedly for nids he does look alot better) and no EW. also he cant hurt dreads at all. anything over av10 is immune to typhus - for a model that pricey he needs to be able to do everything well. he doesnt. only in the fluffiest games whud u take him - or if u really want to tailor a list to beat some1 else - tourney guy he is not.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

In my little rule book it has a picture of a Carny with a Bloodthirsters whip choking the shit of him and a Herald on Juggy smashing thru Gaunts.

What Im sure it doesnt show is the Skulltaker pawning the Hive Tyrant and Trygon at the same time .


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Much as I like Typhus, and will probably getting him for fluff gaming, I wouldn't take him in anything less than a 2000pt game. Where actual play is concerned, he'll need a terminator retinue equipped with a good number of chianfists, combi-meltas & powerfists. All of which will drive up the price of the unit, and thats before you think about adding in a Land Raider.

Keeping in mind that Nids are higher initiative than Nurgle Marines, and that unit will take serious losses against anything like a Hive Tyrant or the Swarmlord. Personally a better option would be a Slaneesh lord with blissgiver, you only need to wound once and that Hive Tyrant's dead. Use some oblits to soften him up and get rid of the Tyrant Guard first.


----------



## b.anthracis (Nov 18, 2008)

But with the blissgiver you have to wound and with S4 against T6, thats not an easy task.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

b.anthracis said:


> But with the blissgiver you have to wound and with S4 against T6, thats not an easy task.


The important thing is, you only need to wound ONCE.
Rolling one 6 to wound out of 4-9 attacks isn't as unlikely as you think.
Unfortunately it can't hurt Wraithlords, which is a shame.


----------

